# They call it progress



## mmmarvel (May 23, 2012)

You decide


----------



## Doorman (May 23, 2012)

Which one of those guys is Art? :lol:


----------



## LARMGUY (May 23, 2012)

At least Jesus isn't getting peed on.

Art's on the left.


----------



## GBrackins (May 23, 2012)

darn, I thought Art was the one playing the drum ....


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 23, 2012)

art is the guy in the red shirt, both then and now...i think we are little bit closer to art now, than then.  Were both of these works commissioned by the NRA?  the first one makes we want to load a gun (or point a spear), the second one makes me want to shoot a gun.


----------



## fatboy (May 23, 2012)

or start a fire, sheesh........


----------



## dbrown (May 31, 2012)

While on a trip to Washington DC about 11 years ago, I decided to tour the Smithsonian and on the first floor (displayed prominently) was a canvas painted black and signed by the artist. I thought wow I can do that!


----------



## codeworks (May 31, 2012)

if you had done it , it would have been your work on display, not you viewing someone elses.  art is a rather subjective medium that requires an open mind and little ( if any ) do you have kids ? do you appreciate their finger paintings? that's art. in the purest of forms. I can't see the pics' due to filters on system.


----------



## beach (May 31, 2012)

codeworks: The first picture is done by one of the old masters, the second is modern art.... totally different genres......

I worked at a well known art gallery in Los Angeles a long time ago when I was in my early twenties, so I get it.....

My dad once told me when he was young, he started to listen to jazz, his father, who liked big band, told him that jazz sounded like a band warming up....... later, when I was a teen, I listened to punk...... my dad told me it sounded like someone was torturing a cat... my daughter listens to pop, I can't say anything bad about it....yet!


----------



## Housewizard (May 31, 2012)

To me the first one takes artistic talent and skill the second one just takes thought!


----------



## brudgers (Jun 1, 2012)

Art that doesn't depend on the patronage of the powerful is progress.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 1, 2012)

It's Friday FMWB...........What's the old saying............."Art is in the eyes of the beholder"...........I just created a masterpiece


----------



## GBrackins (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Housewizard ....


----------



## fatboy (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, welcome Housewizard!


----------

